# RSPCA now charging for lost pets!!!!!



## AlbertRoss (Feb 16, 2009)

Have a look at this link.

Seems the RSPCA will now charge you £10 to 'register' your lost pet.

Don't do it. If it's a dog go to DogLost, which is FREE.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Outrageous that someone finding a lost pet should have to pay to report it. If someone loses a dog and it gets taken to the pound by the dog warden there's a recovery fee to get it back, around £80 round here so I suppose a tenner is cheap by comparison.

The numbers of people reporting found pets to the RSPCA is going to plummet though. Doglost is all very well for dogs, but they don't do cats. Of course there are other lost pet reporting sites that do, but many people will not have heard of their local ones.


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

:mad2: Jesus, R£PCA AGAIN.

They infuriate me so much, seen too many bad things with them lately.... :mad2:


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

So how will this work? Will R$PCA get a backhander for every animal they give to Pets Located? Think I get the whiff of money somewhere. After the Stanley episode, I really didn't think they were interested in strays. If you find a cat in the middle of Baker St (W1) they tell you to put it back where you found it. Oh yes, and 'cats should be free to roam' is another of their quotes.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Burrowzig said:


> Outrageous that someone finding a lost pet should have to pay to report it. If someone loses a dog and it gets taken to the pound by the dog warden there's a recovery fee to get it back, around £80 round here so I suppose a tenner is cheap by comparison.
> 
> The numbers of people reporting found pets to the RSPCA is going to plummet though. Doglost is all very well for dogs, but they don't do cats. Of course there are other lost pet reporting sites that do, but many people will not have heard of their local ones.


It's a bit of a racket, a bit like wheel clampers...my OAP neighbour paid 120 to get his dog back.


----------



## turnips (Sep 20, 2013)

In fact, it'll be £10 + VAT, so £12 total to pay.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Good point Turnip.


----------



## furrytails (Nov 5, 2013)

Thats crazy. but I suppose if my dogs go missing I will not hesitate to pay £10 or more.

You can't put a value on a member of your family


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

This isn't new, when I found a ferret in February, they charged his owner to register him lost, despite the fact that I had previously registered with them that I had found him.


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

furrytails said:


> Thats crazy. but I suppose if my dogs go missing I will not hesitate to pay £10 or more.
> 
> You can't put a value on a member of your family


Nope you can't, but they can...hence why they do it

Robbing stinky charity!


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> In fact, it'll be £10 + VAT, so £12 total to pay.


One of their ads has just been on TV. They claim they only exist because of donations from the public. Presumably then this £10 will be a 'donation'. Can you charge VAT on donations?


----------



## turnips (Sep 20, 2013)

havoc said:


> One of their ads has just been on TV. They claim they only exist because of donations from the public. Presumably then this £10 will be a 'donation'. Can you charge VAT on donations?


As far as I can tell, they're claiming of the money is toward the running of PetsLocated, who aren't part of RSPCA they're just "working" together. PetsLocated has been in existence since before this announcement.

I think that essentially, it's not even so much a case that RSPCA are going to start charging for lost & found. In reality, RSPCA will no longer be doing lost & found at all, but will direct people to the pre-existing PetsLocated. But obviously RSPCA aren't really saying it as it is, because people would expect an organisation that rehomes animals and supposedly cares about welfare to assist with lost & found.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

Ah. That makes sense. Yet another unholy alliance between a registered charity and the world of commerce.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

turnips said:


> As far as I can tell, they're claiming of the money is toward the running of PetsLocated, who aren't part of RSPCA they're just "working" together. PetsLocated has been in existence since before this announcement.
> 
> I think that essentially, it's not even so much a case that RSPCA are going to start charging for lost & found. In reality, RSPCA will no longer be doing lost & found at all, but will direct people to the pre-existing PetsLocated. But obviously RSPCA aren't really saying it as it is, because people would expect an organisation that rehomes animals and supposedly cares about welfare to assist with lost & found.


Sure I saw on the news back in in 2010 that R$PCA were not going to be involved with strays any longer.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

havoc said:


> One of their ads has just been on TV. They claim they only exist because of donations from the public. Presumably then this £10 will be a 'donation'. Can you charge VAT on donations?


My neighbour uses R$PCA hospital and apparently there's VAT on their veterinary services (which, tbh, are still very cheap).


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

Of course they charge VAT on goods and services. That's the law. There is also VAT on the stuff they sell through their front of house shops. They don't mention this in their ad. It's an attempt to tug at heartstrings to keep the money rolling in so their execs keep their lifestyles.


----------

